# Hello to all!



## sk8erkho (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello All!

Glad to be aboard!! Looking forward to interacting with you guys!!

Cheers!!


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome to the forum you will learn a lot


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 8, 2006)

hey there, welcome  if you need any advice/help, just message me  ive also got some ghost nymphs, if ur interested in getting started.


----------

